# Removing a scratch



## bostaurus (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a few bottles where the only issue is a small scratch or scratches.  They are not deep but rather light.  Is there a way to buff out these light scratches?  
 I am sure there is as I have seen bottles where chips have been buffed smooth.  
 I have a Dremel..can I use the polishing pad and some type of polishing paste?


----------



## glass man (Jan 20, 2013)

Sure wish I could help you...but it will be cool if some one does..I would like to know myself...JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> can I use the polishing pad and some type of polishing paste?


 Yes you can,  just make sure to fill the bottle with water and cork it before hand so you don't build up too much heat Melinda...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Da da da da daaaaaaaaa  E to the rescue!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you very much.  That is a great idea to fill the bottle with water to dissipate the heat.


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 20, 2013)

What would you use for polish?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2013)

If you lived closer I would polish them up on our wet cork belt at work Melinda....sometimes it takes them out.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 20, 2013)

Just go to a glass repair/ replacement shop and ask for a fine grit polishing compound. they will help ya out. cant remember any brand names but it is available at glass shops usually.......


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2013)

We have that at the (glass) shop I work at Andy...I think ours is a Cerium oxide....


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks I'll check that out. I've got a few with faint scratches that would be nice to clean up.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an old British bottle book from around 1972 that mentions using cerium oxide.  I just was not sure where I could find it.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 21, 2013)

Melinda,
 On faint scratching/scuffing, you can use Brasso. You can use jewelers rouge or get cerium oxide (same thing, depending on the stick that you buy) but the least expensive route is to purchase polishing compound from a lapidist/lapidary supply. You can find it on eBay. I buy my tumbling compounds that way, too.
 Just be patient. You can't hurry it or you end up in trouble. Just like sandpaper, there are different grits and you have to work towards the finest, to eventually polish it to match.

 If you would still like that GESS bottle, let me know. I guess I'm ready to part with it.
 Bill


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for horning in on your post Melinda. I was born in a barn and raised by the chickens!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 21, 2013)

There is absolutely no "horning in" .   The more the merrier!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Melinda,
> On faint scratching/scuffing, you can use Brasso. You can use jewelers rouge or get cerium oxide (same thing, depending on the stick that you buy) but the least expensive route is to purchase polishing compound from a lapidist/lapidary supply. You can find it on eBay. I buy my tumbling compounds that way, too.
> ...


 Sure,  You will have to refresh my memory as the threads with the bottle in question all disappeared.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 21, 2013)

[] Thats the stuff Joe!! thanks for the memory jog, comes in different grits I also believe..........Never get old the brain freezes up.lol.........


----------

